# CAMPING IN THE PACIFIC NORTHWEST



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Hi everyone, as I read through all these threads







I have noted that a large portion of the participants are from back east (that would be anything past Idaho). I just wanted to issue an invite to all of you to come explore the great sunny Pacific Northwest and with that invite is an offer action to let you know about any campgrounds out here you might be looking at. We have been camping in Oregon, Washington, British Columbia and western Alberta for over twenty years now and I think I can safely say we have been to a large majority of the available campgrounds around the area. We live in a beautiful part of the country and would love to share it with you folks







. jodi


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Jodi,

I'd appreciate your thoughts. We have a week long trip planned for the second full week in June. We're already going to the Oregon coast so we are leaning to heading up to Northern Idaho or perhaps into BC or maybe even to Banff. In Idaho we were considering Farragut State Park. I'd welcome any thoughts for a nice week long (nine day) type trip.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

We have not spent a lot of time in Idaho. Two years ago we did go through the northern part on our way to Alberta. We stayed in a very nice but very small national campground called Wild Goose on the Lochsa River. Then we went over Lolo Pass. My husband is really into Lewis and Clark and so it was interesting to consider the fact that we were in the footsteps, so to speak. We stopped at a really neat old Ranger station on the Lochsa River before the Pass. We then headed north to Glacier National Park where we took the "Going To The Sun" Highway. You can't take anything over 21' on that. It was spectacular. I love the Rocky Mountains. If you just drive due north and go into BC I would highly recommend to campgrounds that we really love. One is Shuswap Lake Provincial Park just out of Sicamous, BC. Actually all of the BC provincial parks in BC are great. They are clean and have large spaces. I will tell you thought that most of them do not have hookups. Shuswap has places to bike ride, skate, play in the water, boat/canoe/kayak ride. It is always nice warm weather up there in the summer also. Another place we have enjoyed is Moyie Lake just out of Cranbrook. Again, lots to do dealing with lake stuff. We go to Banf every year because that is a favorite place. We always stay at Tunnel Mountain. They have two areas, one for tenters and one for RV's. Banf is great for shopping. The hotel is awesome and the hot springs was great fun. Let me know what you think and I can give you more detailed ideas of places to go. jodi


----------



## bassplunker (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks, I will definitely take you up on your offer but I won't be able to go until next year because I already have my vacations sheduled for this year. My brother has lived in Springfield, Oregon for 30 years and I lived with him for a few years when I was a teenager. I spent most of my time on the beautiful McKenzie River and surrounding area, swimming, fly fishing, exploring lava tube caves, and exploring on my motorcycle. My cousins live in Wenachee, Washington which is also near some beautiful country. Since I can't tow my boat with my trailer I was considering getting a Coleman Scanoe and a honda 2hp engine so I need to find out what are the most scenic campgrounds that have lakes and slow rivers.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

My husband has a 16' Pygmy kayak that he likes to paddle around in. It is a seagoing kayak, not one of the rapids kinds. Anyway, we always have to go where there is 'slow water' or a lake. One of our most favorite places in the Southern Oregon area is Loon Lake outside of Reedsport. You ought to keep that one in mind. In Wenatchee, Sun Lakes State Park is a very popular place but you have to reserve way in advance. We have camped at the Wenatchee Confluence State Park and it is nice. The last time we were there we arrived at 6pm and it was 100 degrees! jodi


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Hey I grew up in Eugene, OR. Lots of time along the McKenzie River too.

We camped every year at Crescent Lake in the Cascade Mountains. As for Wenatchee camping at Lake Wenatchee is wonderful, great fishing too only down side is there can be a lot of bugs... hence why the fishing is so good too.

The Coleman canoes don't get the best remarks, if you can find an Old Town you'll probably be much better off. Check your classified section to find somebody upgrading or just selling their old canoe.

*Jodi* Thanks for the tips, we're going to spend some time this weekend at least deciding where we want to head toward. I'd like to go to Banff this year, but if we still have our exchange student I'm not sure its a a good idea in this day and age. Last time I went through Banff I had some 26 middle schoolers with me, I'm looking forward to having a bit more time to







see things this time around. As I recall gas prices used to drop in Alberta too, but not sure that still is the case.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

Two years ago we spent five days at Lake Wenatchee over Labor Day weekend. It was a beautiful place and a very nice state park. We didn't notice bugs but we did notice that the wind on the lake was absolutely fierce in the afternoon. In the am the lake was calm enough to take the kayak out on but in the afternoon the chop was unbelievable and the wind was like being on the coast. I believe it has something to do with the fact that the lake is on the cusp between the east and west weather systems. jodi


----------

